#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Desenho de Projeto de Torre Telecom x M. Op. Detran NR 12

## TreiscBr

Desde agosto de 2011 atuando neste mercado, e executo desenho de projeto de torre telecom autoportantes e estaiadas de acordo com as normas vigentes, Telebrás, e normas internacionais.

Tenho acervo técnico de alguns tipos de torres já dimensionadas, e no caso de quem deseja um tipo similar, próxima faço ajustes (orientação do processo de fabricação), e orientação para montagem e instalação de torres. Para quem tenha veículo de carga com M. Op. (mecanismo operacional sobre rodas), atende Detran e aplico NR 12 para canteiros de obras.

Vendo desenho de projeto de torre telecom autoportante de 24 metros de altura, com chapas dobradas.

Visto nos CREAs: Amapá, Roraima, Goiás, Pará, Paraná, Minas Gerais, Rio de Janeiro, Rondonia, Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina, Bahia, Tocantins, Amazonas, Ceará, Mato Grosso do Sul, São Paulo e Rio Grande do Norte.

Contatos via Cel. 16 99792.7080/99231.1448 WhatsApp Engenheiro Mecânico CREA SP 0601111555. E-mail: [email protected]

----------

